# Some rat pics for Isla ;)



## Jenilyn (May 12, 2010)

Some of my fave rat pics over the last year just for you.

I LOVE this pic, when I brought home my 3rd (and last so far haha) male he was TINY compared to my other males and he slept on their heads. I dunno if you can tell but its my two big boys and Edgar sleeping on their heads.






Noodle hanging on my huband





Sushi as a baby on my husband





Sushi and Salem





Wasabi





My Male that passed away a few months ago his name was Andy Warhol, I called him Budda





and just for giggles my first rat ever, Audio she lived to be over 3.


----------



## Isa (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!!! I love rats, yours are adorable  I love their names too  I showed the pics to my fiance and he found them sooo cute . Just by looking at the look in their eyes, we know they have a lot of personality. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## terryo (May 12, 2010)

I love your rat pictures too. They are just adorable.


----------



## ChiKat (May 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness, baby Sushi!!! Squeeee!! And look at Salem, the little possum 
Adorable babies! Really makes me miss having ratties!!


----------

